
Show HN: Wololo CI The complete CI solution for game creators v0.1.0 is out - jjdelannoy
https://wololoci.com
======
jjdelannoy
Good news everyone! we're happy to announce our new release of Wololo CI

\- Build support for different platforms (Android, iOS, StandaloneOSX,
StandaloneWindows, WebGL, Linux).

\- Build Triggers for Github, GitLab, Bitbucket (build on push).

\- Added Unity3D Advanced Options

\- Commons:

    
    
      Build custom scenes
      Development build
      Strict mode build
      Run API updater
      Scripting define symbols
      Pre/Post-Export method
      Pre/Post-Build script (.sh)
      Define custom environment variables
      Compression type (default, lz4, lz4hc)
    

\- Android:

    
    
      Android app bundle (.aab)
      Split application binary (Apk & .obb) 
      Android build system.
    

\- Linux:

    
    
      Handless build
    

\- Build Logs (Unity Pipeline Steps and full downloadable build log).

-Improvements on the UI/UX of the site, so now you can find quickly what you want to find.

if you wanna know more just ping me jean@wololoci.com

